# *RESOLVED* Read this before dealing with Tmack



## LupinIII (Oct 16, 2015)

*Update

*After calling him out on several forums, Tmack has cleared most of his outstanding debts based on my conversations with buyers, myself included (with the last one in progress). I find it amusing that he responded to this thread within 90 minutes, while buyers experienced months of unanswered emails and texts, but I am just glad to see a positive resolution to this whole situation.

Most sellers and makers have never been the subject of this kind of thread - pat yourself on the back. But as you can see, the community can be forgiving if you do the right thing. Big thanks to CPF for your support!
*
Original Post

*Jerzee Devil: Tmack (http://www.jerzeedevil.com/forums/member.php/22882-Tmack)

Candlepowerforums: Tmack (http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/member.php?328861-Tmack)

Instagram: tmackbb4 (https://instagram.com/tmackbb4/)

This might not be the traditional place to post this, but I hope the admins can understand why I wanted to get the word out to as many members as possible.

Made this discovery earlier today, and I felt that this community needs to be warned so that no new buyers get screwed over and so people who are owed something by Tmack know that he is perfectly content walking away with money from orders that he has no intention of fulfilling. No illness or hardships holding him back here.

Anthony McIntee is his real name as you can see on both his Instagram page and the emails I have between the two of us (which I would be happy to provide). He had a great rep and was very active here building custom lasers and lights here until he disappeared off the face of the earth in April.

There are at least several members who have been waiting months to hear back from him on orders that he owes them and genuinely hoping he is doing okay (last few pages of this thread: http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?384143-Tmack-customs) I don't know if he fed people the BS that he was sick, but it grinds my gears that all the while, he is incredibly active and looks perfectly fine on the Jerzee Devil forum and on Instagram with his bali obsession.

Apparently, he is not doing well enough to send people what he owes them but can build up a top tier collection of balis and start offering "balisong repair services".

Anthony, we just want what you owe us. Do the right thing here, apologize to your customers, and take care of these folks. We are just knife, light, and gun enthusiasts like everyone else here. If this is how he treated his old customers, what stops him from doing the exact same thing and ****ing over his new ones or other people who might cross paths with him? Liars have no place in this or any other community.

If you know anyone who has been in touch with him or has given him money recently, I recommend passing this along.


----------



## Str8stroke (Oct 16, 2015)

*Re: *WARNING* Read this before dealing with Tmack (Anthony McIntee)*

You may or many not have yet seen in his thread where he just commented that he is sorry and is working to get things square with people. Like you, I would be upset too if it had happened to me. However, people do have life hit them in the gut sometimes. I know, because it happened to me in the past. A solid gold reputation of 100's of good deals can be messed up by life and by 10 bad deals. 

I am confident he will make it right.


----------



## LupinIII (Oct 16, 2015)

*Re: *WARNING* Read this before dealing with Tmack (Anthony McIntee)*

I can confirm that Tmack has reached out to me. I will update this thread with the status of my items and some of the other buyers who I have been in touch with, as he makes things right over the coming days. More details in the other thread in "Lasers" subforum.

Thanks for everyone's support.


----------



## RedLED (Oct 22, 2015)

*Re: *WARNING* Read this before dealing with Tmack (Anthony McIntee)*



Str8stroke said:


> You may or many not have yet seen in his thread where he just commented that he is sorry and is working to get things square with people. Like you, I would be upset too if it had happened to me. However, people do have life hit them in the gut sometimes. I know, because it happened to me in the past. A solid gold reputation of 100's of good deals can be messed up by life and by 10 bad deals.
> 
> I am confident he will make it right.



You mean a life's work of 40 years can be destroyed by one bad thing or deal, no need to even go as far as 10. That's just how we are. But if you sincerely, and I do mean sincerely explain and apologize, to people then almost anything can be fixed, and forgiven then forgotten - that's another way we are, too. 

Now, with that said, I don't do deposits nor take them at my company, and never ever pay anyone in any person in any trade or profession in advance for anything, ever. That is what I do.


----------

